# Cruze Mylink system VS non mylink colour screen



## broadz (May 4, 2014)

Just wondering if anyone actually knows the ins and outs of whats different between the non mylink and mylink systems..

From what I can gather, the newer MYLINK system misses out on the built in hard drive recorder and ability to record radio, and the ability to play DVDs using its onboard DVD rom. It apparently makes up for it by a touch screen and bluetooth with pandora (which works on any normal bluetooth audio system anyway). Does anyone with the mylink system feel shortchanged? I certainly think the '13 non mylink system was better


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

There is a thread on this, I cant find the link but keep using that search bar, you will see it.


----------



## broadz (May 4, 2014)

Thanks, however trying to utilise the search function and finding what you are after is like finding a needle in a haystack...


----------



## broadz (May 4, 2014)

guess what... still cant find it.... thanks for your help


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

What is your country/location?


----------



## broadz (May 4, 2014)

I'm located in Victoria, Australia


----------



## asdetail (Jun 22, 2014)

broadz said:


> Just wondering if anyone actually knows the ins and outs of whats different between the non mylink and mylink systems..
> 
> From what I can gather, the newer MYLINK system misses out on the built in hard drive recorder and ability to record radio, and the ability to play DVDs using its onboard DVD rom. It apparently makes up for it by a touch screen and bluetooth with pandora (which works on any normal bluetooth audio system anyway). Does anyone with the mylink system feel shortchanged? I certainly think the '13 non mylink system was better


You are 100% correct,the new mylink system,in the aussie cruze at least,does not have the abiltity to play video of any kind,which is a bit of a let-down for those of us who find that a "must-have" feature.
However I do hold out hope that one day a hack will appear to enable usb video on cruze mylink.

I just won't be holding my breath waiting for it!:wink:


----------



## broadz (May 4, 2014)

Thanks for your help asdetail!


----------



## ProjectRedLine (Jan 16, 2014)

I just want a way for the dash lights and all other ice blue lights to be changed lol


2002 Malibu
2011 Cruze Eco


----------



## bluecruze14 (Dec 24, 2014)

Does anyone know if the radio can be upgraded to my link? I called the dealership today to ask them how much it would cost and they told me that you need to get my link factory installed and if they installed it it would not work in my car, is this true? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

